# Trooper Jorge Dimas



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Trooper Jorge Dimas 
*Wisconsin State Patrol
Wisconsin*
End of Watch: Sunday, June 14, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 23
*Tour of Duty:* 1 year
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, May 9, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Trooper Jorge Dimas succumbed to automobile accident injuries sustained one month earlier while on patrol on State Highway 35, near Frederic, Wisconsin.

He was turning around to stop a traffic violator when his patrol car was broadsided by an oncoming pickup truck.

Trooper Dimas had served with the Wisconsin State Patrol for only one year.
Agency Contact Information
Wisconsin State Patrol
4802 Sheboygan Avenue
Room 551
Madison, WI 53707

Phone: (608) 266-3212

_*Please contact the Wisconsin State Patrol for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

RIP


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

RIP


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Trooper, too many officers passing away.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

RIP Trooper


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Trooper


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP Trooper


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Trooper Jorge Dimas.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Rest in Peace Trooper. God bless.


----------

